# Indy Racing League 1/10 Scale Petition



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone interested in an IRL 1/10 scale spec car that you can buy RTR like the ever so popular 2WD Slash so you can run on-road and oval. Let Traxxas know about it by saying heck yeah in here and contacting them! Why only an F1? Make us an IRL car to race!


----------



## train5171 (Mar 5, 2010)

Count me in. I would so much prefer an Indy car to an F1 car. Not bashing F1 but living in Indiana and near the Brickyard how could I not want an Indy car.


----------



## johnson357 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## F1indycar (Mar 15, 2009)

Count me in too. I know enough people that would want them, we would purchase 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Im definitely in!!!! The Indy 500 has been such a big part of my life for so long. Hell yeah I would love to race one!!! 

Just dont have them base it off there mini revo platform, I dont feel like paying $300 unless its ready race out of the box...


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

It's not the same thing, but Tamiya will be selling an RTR F104 car


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

well I already have 5 of these..one more couldn't hurt


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Spoke to parties at both Traxxas and IRL and put them in touch with one another. Maybe they can come up with something since it's the 100th anniversary! They mentioned interest so we'll see what happens. Everyone keep mentioning 10th scale RTR that looks as close to the real thing as possible like they did with the Slash!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

No offense, but I'd wait for a 2012 car. The current cars are butt-ugly, imo.


----------



## jerrymorgan (Jan 28, 2008)

Tell Them To Get It Done Were Ready To Go Indy Racing.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZXR_KiD (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd be interested if it weren't traxxas... but then again I'd take a 2nd look when it comes out


----------

